# problems with rc scripts after upgrade .27 -> .31

## emc

Hi,

I can say it will be lame question  :Neutral: . I just compiled .31-r6 kernel, system boots, but many rc scripts failed to start like udev, urandom, xdm, dbus etc. Please whats wrong, for sure something trivial. I'm not sure what you need to solve my problem, tell me I will provide any printouts. Thx a lot.

----------

## Mike Hunt

can you pastebin your .config please.

http://pastebin.com

----------

## emc

http://pastebin.com/m41f38c3d

----------

## emc

bump!

----------

## EzInKy

What errors are you seeing when the init scripts fail?

----------

## emc

Sorry for so late answer, I wasn't at home. So how can I copy all booting messages sequence? What I can see:

```
(...)

Couldn't open /dev/tty2

:

:

Couldn't open /dev/tty12

* Starting udevd...

udevd[]4364: error getting socket: Address family not supported by prococol

error initializing control socketudevd[4364]: error initializating udev socket

* start-stop-deamon: failied to start '/sbin/udevd

* start-stop-deamon: no machting processes found

* ERROR: udev faili to strt

* ERROR: urandom failed to start

* Starting D-BUS system messagebus...

Unknown group "powerdev" in message bus configuration file

start-stop-deamon:  failes to start '/usr/bin/dbus-deamon

ERROR: dbus filed to start

* ERROR: cannot star hald as dbus would not start'
```

----------

## drescherjm

Broken udev. I have seen that. Did you remember to disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2?

----------

## emc

from config:

```
# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set
```

----------

